# polypterus endlicheri



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Has anyone ever seen a bichir with this height of a dorsal fin.
Is it normal to see this??


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

goddam I want one like this.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

so polypterus are SH's eh? they are illegal where i live but ive been seeing them at quite a few lfs's lately


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Polypterus and channa are two different families. Bichirs are not illegal in US.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

ive never seen one of those! thats awesome! where do they come from?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think that a senegal birchir can have a high fin like that, but man is that a sweet birchir


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I've NEVER seen any _Polypterus_ with fins like that. It certainly isn't _P. senegalus_. The overall pattern looks more like some sort of weird _P. delhezi_. Certainly a unique-looking Polypterid. Where did you find that picture???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a badass looking fish 
got anymore pics


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Its actually labeled as polypterus endlicheri. I got the pic from aquariacentral.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/fwmisc-s.shtml
I saw this and just about sh*t my pants. Awsome dorsal. So far nobody has seen anything like this.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I checked out the pictures at the link you provided. I took a closer look at this guy and deduced that it is a youngster...the remnants of the external gills are still present. That might explain the proportionately large fins. Still....gorgeous fish!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that looks really nice...... i want one


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Young Endy,it's not uncommon for high fins in juvi Polys of this type.
it's actually quite typical for the fins to look like that.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I thought I remembered that, Polypterus. I've never kept one of the _P. enderlichi_ group but as soon as I saw the gill remnants it jogged one of the remaining brain cells I've got into a burst of activity!!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I want one of them.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is a bad ass fish


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> I want one of them.


8-9" Endlicheri available in n. cali







Lmk.

Email: [email protected]


----------

